# Hurricane Coaster Swap N Ride



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2016)

Hurricane Coaster 1st annual Swap n Ride! Saturday, 7am, April 9th @ Moo & brew in uptown Charlotte! Swap from 7-11 then our monthly Hurricane ride after.  Bring your Bike junk to sell or trade! Be there or be square!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like a great time. Fly me in!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.mooandbrew.com


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 8, 2016)

Don't wanna be square, so I'll be there!!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2016)

What a Slacker! Didn't even post a Flyer! It's official now complete with a real Flyer. I am hearing there are going to be ALOT of Bicycles for sale! Don't miss Charlotte's First and only Vintage Bike Swap!! Moo & Brew will be selling their famous Balloon Tire Breakfast Burrito and Free Coffee!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2016)

Loaded the trailer last night. Just need to load the truck now.
Looking forward to the event and meeting my neighboring state's NC brethren. 







Letting a few of my favs go, this time around.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dang JD looks like you're selling the entire collection! You looking to upgrade the collection or spouse is on your a$$? Which one you riding? See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 8, 2016)

Shawn, 
Depends on the winds tomorrow but, probably the 38 bare metal snaptank.
Cool that you are coming up.
Not selling the whole collecyion, just the ones that will pay for a vacation first me and the wife....or upgrade. ...[emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just a few pics I took today during the event





























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here, I'm hanging with the knowledgeable ones.
Now what was that fee I owe each of you guys to let me join in on this group pictures?
Some really nice guys.

No, I mean it!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 9, 2016)

Good times and alot of great bikes and people! Thanks for coming out!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2016)

What a turnout ! Killer bikes and great times. Looks like the only thing missing was me. Someday......


----------



## mike j (Apr 10, 2016)

Great photo's, looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Here are some of the pics I took. We started early with the swap and I have to hand it to Schwinndoggy--Don for getting this set up. A few parts swapped hands and everyone had a good time. I really need to thank JD and Frank for helping me with some great acquisitions--Bluebird and Arrow. JD also gets the long haul award and it was great to see someone making this sort of effort to be with us--I thought three hours one way was a trip! We also had a great ride and a new guy, Kevin, introduced us to a eight story parking garage. So we made a few trips in the elevator to get everyone to the top, had a photo op, and then did the east coast version of Lombard street! We then connected to the Greenway and did our normal ride with a lunch stop. V/r Shawn


----------

